# indoor nationals



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

The indoor nationals is a two day event. You shoot 60 arrows each day at a single blue face or 5 spot target. A perfect score is 300 with 60 Xs There are different style classes you can shoot in depending on your style of shooting. This is a great shoot to go to for your first large shoot. To get ready for this shoot I would suggest you try and shoot as many indoor shootes as posable. When you go to these local indoor shoots ask some of the archers about the indoor nationals. Hope to see you at the nationals.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

what is the yardage? i started last week shooting an indoor league to get ready.I hope it helps me be prepared for PSSA STATES next weekend. I have to say I love this shooting more than 30 arrows like a 3d shoot.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry I didn't tell you the yardage. You shoot 20 yards.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

do you have to qualify or preregister 
sorry for all the questions


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

You don't have to qualify for the shoot. You should preregister for the shoot if you don't you have to pay a late registration fee after a certain time.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://fieldarchery.com/tournaments/IndoorNationals/index.cfm


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you guys will see me there this year:darkbeer:


----------



## big bass (Dec 31, 2010)

are there any restrictions on equipment?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

big bass said:


> are there any restrictions on equipment?


just the rules that apply to all of these divisions

http://fieldarchery.com/tournaments/IndoorNationals/divisions.cfm


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

You also need to join the NFAA


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Or your state affiliate to the NFAA...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hoyt_em said:


> Or your state affiliate to the NFAA...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks I am a member of PSAA and will be joining NFAA


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

I believe you won't need to do the NFAA if your already a member of the PSAA. Check the by laws, but I'm pretty sure that membership allows you to piggy back into the NFAA.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

some states have two orgs (MN does), the nfaa affiliate for your state has your covered


----------

